# What scope for .22 LR



## Shank (Mar 9, 2016)

What's a good scope to put on a Marlin XT bolt action 22 without breaking the bank? I plan to use it for Squeril hunting mostly.


----------



## Harbuck (Mar 9, 2016)

Nikon Prostaff rimfire or a weaver RV7


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 9, 2016)

A BSA Sweet .22 will run you about $50-$75, depending on where you go, but it works just fine.


----------



## Shank (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm leaning towards the Nikon but it's at the top of my price range.


----------



## mmcneil (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a cabelas brand 22 caliber specific scope for mine.  Really nice scope for the money.  Normal is $100, but a couple times a year they put them on sale for $50.  3x9x40


----------



## bman940 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm putting this PROSTAFF 3-9 Target EFR on my Marlin 22lr. Nikonplex reticle and parallax adjustment make this one heck ov a value. It's part of Nikon's promo going on right now too. Under $140!


----------



## gregj (Mar 10, 2016)

Are those Nikons  the ones with the ballistic compensator?


----------



## Shank (Mar 10, 2016)

I just ordered the Nikon pro staff rim fire II 3x9x40 it should be here in a few days. I will let yall know what I think of it. Mostly good reviews I've seen. A few negative.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 11, 2016)

Before shooting at close range 30 feet 50 feet in 20 yards it's good to have an adjustable objective or front lens .
  Otherwise you can get parallax error --which means the crosshairs of the scope will appear to move based on how your head moves behind the scope even if the rifle itself doesn't move at all .

 I recently picked up a Winchester brand fixed 4X power rimfire and airgun scope on sale for $30 (normal price was $40.). It has the AO front lens, and it works.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the Simmons 22mag scope 3-9x32 on my .22 Mag and its a tack driver........its under $50 and I have had it on there for about 4 or 5 years............
Hate to say it, but I beat the heck out of my stuff and it has held up well......would buy another for sure and have thought about getting one for my .22 lr. Should have lots of options for $50ish


----------



## Tider79 (Mar 11, 2016)

For squirrel hunting, all you really need is a 4x fixed scope.


----------



## Stickman1 (Jun 21, 2016)

I've got the Nikon Rimfire scope on my T-Bolt 22mag and my cz 452... They are awesome scopes... I also ordered a weaver rv7 for my soon to arrive T-Bolt 22lr... I've heard great things about the RV7!!!


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2016)

You don't need much on a .22. IMO.

I have some very expensive ones on my big rifles.

The one that works well for me on my 10/22(s)
are plain ole' Tasco 3X9X40.
Even with stingers, that slam the bolt back pretty hard
I have only set them one time, when I bought them new.
Paid around $75.00 each for both of mine.

Shooting comp with a $2000.00 custom is a different story.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 23, 2016)

*Squeril*

so what is this "Squeril" critter you plan to hunt?
How big do Squerills get?  Are they under 50 lbs, like coyotes?
Do they live in thick woods? Open fields? Do you shoot them flying overhead like ducks?
Do you hunt them for meat, for their hides, or are you trying to bag a buck Squeril with a big set of antlers?


----------



## TomC (Jun 23, 2016)

Be patient and buy used. Lot more bang for your $. Check out the classifieds here and particularly over at the outdoor trader.com. 

Leupold makes a dedicated rimfire scope. I've got one on my CZ455 and its the best 22 combo I've ever used.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 2, 2016)

I would go with the scope brand you have on your other rifle.

I have Leupold's on my Rem 700SS; Rem ML, Beretta A300, Rem Speedmaster 522. All different variation of scope power/objective etc., but each matched for the use of each gun. 

I just bought a Hi Point 9mm carbine and will put a scope on it pretty soon. 

It really comes down to you eyesight and budget.

While i use Leupold scopes I have Zwarvoski binos. I tried Zeiss but they did not work for me.

So, as you decide you can have fun at a well stocked store at check out all the options opened to you.

Good luck and tell us what you got!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jul 2, 2016)

bman940 said:


> I'm putting this PROSTAFF 3-9 Target EFR on my Marlin 22lr. Nikonplex reticle and parallax adjustment make this one heck ov a value. It's part of Nikon's promo going on right now too. Under $140!



I have this exact scope on my Ruger 10/22. Although I'm not a really big fan of Nikon on my deer rifles, I do like this scope a lot for a .22 especially for squirrel hunting. The EFR with the adjustable objective is really nice for hunting because you can use high power at close ranges if needed and not be out of focus. This is a good .22 rifle hunting scope ...


----------



## bullgator (Jul 5, 2016)

To keep the price down, check out the Muellers. They are very well respected on rimfirecentral.com . Leupold or Vortex for a bit more money.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 2, 2016)

I have Marlin .22wmr, and use a tasco  3x9x40. With a little practice and patience I can hit the cap off of a Gatorade bottle, on a regular basis, at 100 yards. Which is perfect, because squirrel hunting with a 22 mag, you need to take head shots.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 2, 2016)

I put a red dot on this colt 22. It has several different dot to turn to. My son has shot it quite well on squirrels. I've seen him pop one off at 50 yards. I get to shoot it some but not much.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Aug 3, 2016)

I put a Tasco Pronghorn 3x9x40 on my 10/22. Very pleased with it and it was not expensive at all.


----------



## ugadawgs98 (Aug 19, 2016)

The Simmons 22Mag scopes preform well for what is a bargain price point.  I have several and all have performed well.


----------

